# Big Swan Fairburn Ings



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Techno

The size of your image has wreaked havoc with the thread already. It is going to be extremely difficult to read any comments made which are as long as this. If anybody writes a longish paragraph like this one I'm afraid a lot of members will be getting horizontal scrollers' cramp!! :wink: :lol: Stone me - just had a look and I still haven't completed a single line of text. Shall have to blither on a bit longer to make the point and there's probably still room for some more! 8O Could you reduce the size to fit the screen please.

Dave  


P.S. Lovely photo BTW.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: OK I'll shrink it but then your comment will look silly :lol:

The FULL set here


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> :lol: OK I'll shrink it but then your comment will look silly :lol:


I can live with that.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a bird!

Let's hope the big smoke cloud with stinky smell doesn't kill it.

Greenie - gagging and near Fairburn!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No worries these were in Feb


----------

